# Chestnut?



## billbo (Aug 10, 2013)

A recent wind storm here took down some branches that I volunteered to cut up. I did a search on here but didn't find a definitive answer as to if this is good to smoke with. Any experience with chestnut?

Or should I just use it in the fire pit?













100_3121.jpg



__ billbo
__ Aug 10, 2013


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 10, 2013)

I've not used it but I've always heard fruit and nut trees are good wood.  ...but that is deceiving because Black Walnut is NOT good IMHO.

Here's a post on it: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137229/chestnut-wood-for-smokin   and another one here; http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73196/chestnut   Neither poster says they did it and what it was like.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree , you could do a test to check it... when cured , burn a little and smell the smoke ; if like Black Walnut, it will be very astringent to the nose .


----------



## phoenix rising (Aug 11, 2013)

I believe that chestnut is a member of the hickory family.....


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 12, 2013)

Phoenix Rising said:


> I believe that chestnut is a member of the hickory family.....


oak family.they say its just as good as hickory. light, sweet and nutty flavor is hows its been described to me.


----------

